# Sommer und Brandungsangeln??



## Dorschalex (7. August 2007)

Hi,
Ich möchte jetzt in den nächsten Tagen Brandungsangeln. Nun stell ich mir ein paar Fragen:
Hat das Sinn?
Was kann ich fangen?
Ich hab gehört an Flussmündungen oder Schleusen kann man gut fangen, stimmt das?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. August 2007)

*AW: Sommer und Brandungsangeln??*

Also der Sommer hat für den Brandungsangler 2 große Nachteile. Erstens das Wasser ist zu warm und Zweitens das Kraut. Also im NORMALFALL macht es natürlich wenig Sinn im Sommer in die Brandung zu gehen. Aber wenn man Glück hat und man hat Brandung und kein Kraut dann kann man schon was bekommen. Auf jeden Fall haben wir schon einige gute Aale (leider nicht mehr in den letzten Jahren) gefangen. Aber auch enige Dorsche oder Platte !!! kann !!!man bekommen. Wenn man los geht sollte man sich auf jeden Fall nicht ärgern, wenn man nichts bekommt, sondern über einen schönen Abend am Strand freuen.

so long :g


----------



## Dorschalex (8. August 2007)

*AW: Sommer und Brandungsangeln??*

Ja dort wo ich angeln möchte, ist nur Sand und ein paar Steine!! Aber das ist ja nur die Antwort auf meine erste Frage.


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. August 2007)

*AW: Sommer und Brandungsangeln??*

Zurzweiten Frage kann ich nicht viel sagen. Schleusen kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Und Flußmündungen sind natürlich immer ein beliebter Angelort. Ich kenne da aber nur Travemünde. Und da hats in den letzten Jahren auch bööööös nachgelassen. Außerdem sind die Angelstellen auch rar geworden, dadurch, dass man auf kaum noch einen Steg angeln darf. Sorry kann Dir leider nicht mehr berichten.
;+


----------



## Rosi (8. August 2007)

*AW: Sommer und Brandungsangeln??*

thix, es macht sinn, wenn es dir spaß gemacht hat. in der dämmerung kannst du flundern erwischen, dorsch oder wittling. die letzten hornfische sind auch noch da. an schleusen und flußmündungen sind oft fischschonbezirke. bei uns in meck-pom wurde gerade die grenze bei 300m abstand gezogen. erkundige dich vorher danach. 
gut ist auch eine seebrücke zum angeln.
viel glück!


----------



## Dorschalex (8. August 2007)

*AW: Sommer und Brandungsangeln??*

Ich glaub bei mir an der Schleuse kann/darf man angeln. Ich erkundige mich mal. Danke


----------

